# Filzsohle kleben...



## marioschreiber (24. November 2002)

Mir ist heute die Filzsohle vom Watschuh abgegangen, womit klebe ich sie am besten wieder an?


----------



## Ace (24. November 2002)

hm gute Frage hatten wir hier schonmal irgendwo, wüsst ich aber auch gern...ich würd 2-K Kleber aus der Autoindustrie nehmen hält auch im Wasser was bei Wathhosen ja ziemlich wichtig sein soll :q 
aber ausprobiert hab ichs noch nie


----------



## Bellyboatangler (24. November 2002)

schön abtrocknen lassen und dann mit Aquasure . Hält dann bombenfest. Hatte auch mal das Problem. Angeblich sollte es mit wasserfesten Leim halten, hielt aber nicht. Aquasure hält bis heute! Ansonsten mit Sekundenkleber!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. November 2002)

Würde auf keinen Fall Heißkleber benutzen. Ist nicht elastisch und bricht bei Belastung. Kannst nur an starren Punkten benutzen. Für Sohlen ist daas nicht geeignet!


----------



## marioschreiber (25. November 2002)

Heißkleber ist zu steif, vorallem wenn man in der kalten Ostsee steht.
Was ist mit &quot;Pattex-Kraftkleber&quot;?


----------



## Andreas Michael (25. November 2002)

@ Mario

Hmmmm Patex hält zwar aber was machst Du wenn Du die Sohle mal auswechseln willst dann bekommste die Reste nicht mehr runter ich würde wohl den Kleber nehmen den Du mit der Wathose dazu bekommen hast um sie zu Flicken denke doch das der dafür gut sein muss oder??????


----------



## marioschreiber (25. November 2002)

Es sind seperate Watschuhe, da war kein Kleber bei.


----------



## Andreas Michael (25. November 2002)

@ Mario

Ups das kommt dabei raus wenn man nicht richtig liest sorry!!!  Aber das was Bellyboot geschrieben hat glaube der heisst so Aqua...... der ist extra für solche sachen.


----------



## fly-martin (30. November 2002)

Hallo

Das Beste ist Neoprenkleber aus dem Tauchshop ( Aquasure - wie Bellyman schon sagte ). Dieser Kleber ist allerdings recht teuer, man kann ihn aber auch z.B. für Leder nehmen.


----------

